# waste not want not



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Sorting through my scraps i found a laminated block that was an offcut from a previous bandsaw box drawer that just called to me and said "ring box, ring box".
So i made my smallest box yet.
Its only 2 1/4" x 2" x 1 1/4" high. Quite difficult to make with my fat fingers, but it came out nice I think. made from rosewood, ply, and beech.


----------



## jj777746 (Jan 17, 2015)

That is beautiful Bob,You're an expert at matching colors as well


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Bob, that is the beauty of band saw boxes ,you can use the cut outs to make smaller boxes.. Came out good ,like the colors.
Herb


----------



## smaynearchery (Apr 8, 2018)

Great job.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Great use of cut offs/outs. Your laminations make it really nice. Like to see the donor BS box, too. Bet it's special.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

So part of the box is plywood? That is a nice box. Will the next one be smaller from the scraps left over from this one?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Now that IS beautiful Bob.


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

Great use of scrap. What did you use to make the hing for the top?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Just realised I didnt post the first box pics.

You can see theres not much wastage. Shant be cutting any smaller boxes though. I dont do model making:surprise:.

I use birch ply in between hard wood layers, gives a lot of character.
On the ring box I used 1.5 mm (1/16") hard steel wire for the hinges, set into blind holes in the lid and end pieces.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Nice work, Bob! A perfect set.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice little box from scrap that most people would have tossed. As some said, let's see the box you make from the scrap left from that box.

I wish my scrap looked like your scrap.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Super!!!!!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

They're all excellent, Bob.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Definitely the work of a Master craftsman.


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful work. They are a pleasure to look at.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Barry747 said:


> Great use of scrap. What did you use to make the hing for the top?


Bob,

Fantastic! I am a "newbie" to box making. Is there any way you could make a more detailed/close up picture, and/or explanation, of the hinge. I have never tried to make a box with wooden hinges.

Jimmy


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Jimmy, I havent used wooden hinges.
I used very stiff steel wire, like a gas jet pricker, but 1.5 mm thick. On a bigger box I would use 4 mm brass rod.

Have you made any bandsaw boxes? 
you get the approximate outside shape cut first, then slice off the two ends, cut the lid shape off and then cut out the middle section.

When assembling the box for gluing, you drill a hole about 8 mm deep at the back edge on each side of the lid that is a tight fit for the pins.
Mark the sides where those pins are and drill a blind hole on each end. Leave 2 mm of wood at least or the pins might work their way through the ends. Glue up with the lid on the hinge pins and in place. When set, sand to the final shape so all edges are flush.


----------



## bentbrent123 (Oct 23, 2011)

That's some very nice work Bob. On all 3 pieces.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

Bob,

Thanks for the "hinge" explanation. I'll have to give it a go and see what happens. I have only made only one wooden box. Cut the top off on the TS and used brass hinges.

Jim


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Jimmy,
take a look at the first link in my signature. I make a lot of bandsaw boxes, there are several ways to make hinges.
Just ask if you need any explanations.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice collection.


----------



## Jimmy Dee (Oct 31, 2012)

A great imagination!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Amazing


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Bob.
It ought to be an excellent piece to call CuriousGeorge attention.
Besides, "Wooden scrap" should be not allowable term.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Alexis, Yes, I keep really small pieces of wood, even when I know I will never make anything from them.

Once in a while when the box overflows I throw away the tiny stuff. But even then its not completely wasted, I give them to an old (really old) man up the road who burns them for winter heat.


----------

